# Black Raspberries?



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

I think these are a variety of raspberries. They look like raspberries to me. What is the consensus of the group?


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Yes, black raspberries. Not sure where you are, but here in Oregon they are profuse and we call them black caps. They make the best raspberry jam you've ever tasted -- gather many!!


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks for the confirmation. I'm in Michigan and I just discovered this patch today. Tons of berries but most aren't ripe yet. Told DH if he mowed them, I'd break his legs. I may not have been entirely kidding.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I usually pick them over days as they ripen, freezing them until I have enough for a batch of jam. They do ripen at different times, so I pick them a cup at a time in some years, depending on how bountiful the crop is. Well worth the effort!


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Those are early! We don't have any even close to ripe yet and we have them everywhere!


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Hoping I can beat the birds to the rest of them. I'm going to freeze them as I get them and hopefully make some jam or a pie (or both if I get enough).


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

It's funny, at least funny to me, I have, over the past couple of years, read online people asking about black raspberries. I guess it just goes to show a persons location within the country can greatly affect what is normal.
It was only 10-12 years ago that I first saw red raspberries, yet here in Indiana, black raspberries could almost be considered an invasive species.

I have picked about 2 gallons black raspberries in the past week, wife is picking more right now.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I just started picking them here. Got a little over a pint yesterday. They're pretty good in oatmeal and awesome in pie as long as you don't mind the little seeds.


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

I like to run them through a food mill to strain those seeds out. I just take them from the freezer and thaw them ( I pick mine a few at a time too!) Then put in a pan and simmer just a bit, then strain them. Doesn't take very long to do, and I think seedless is sooooo much better.


----------



## shellmar (Apr 4, 2008)

Black raspberries are a favorite of mine. They are just starting to turn color here. We make a little money off of them each year. We usually sell them to a roadside stand for $2.00 a half pint, not really sure how much they sell them for (dh does the dealing). 
I'm curious as to how much they sell for in other areas.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Lucky you!!! Wooot! I wish I had some black raspberries. Only red ones here.


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

I love black raspberries. We picked oodles of them when we were kids. They make the best jelly/jam ever. Just strain out the seeds.
Make black raspberry cobbler by mixing with sugar and tapioca or tapioca flour. Let stand about half an hour to soften the tapioca. Drop sweet biscuit dough on top and bake. Warm from the oven top with milk or cream is just perfect.


----------



## tnfamily (Mar 23, 2014)

Here in middle tennesse we call them wild blackberies. Your picture looks the same asours. The flavor is nothing like raspberries , They taste more like the plump "tame" blackberries.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

tnfamily said:


> Here in middle tennesse we call them wild blackberies. Your picture looks the same asours. The flavor is nothing like raspberries , They taste more like the plump "tame" blackberries.


An easy way to tell the difference between raspberries and blackberries is the way they pick.

Blackberries come off at the stem and retain their 'core', raspberries come off the plant like a little cup and leave the core behind attached to the plant.

There are other berries that pick the same way, like thimble berries but blackberries never do.


----------



## tnfamily (Mar 23, 2014)

Thank you. It's dark now but I will check that out tomorrow. But am I correct on the flavor?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Wild blackberries taste like the tame blackberries. Black raspberries taste nothing like either red raspberries or blackberries.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

I agree with Danaus, they have their own taste


----------



## Pat32rf (May 5, 2014)

Up here in Ontario they come off the stems just like raspberries. We do have another wild berry that breaks off at the stem however. The later type grow wild along our hydro lines...
Neither of ours are anywhere near ready to pick yet, we are just picking strawberries now.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Yum Black Caps ! Getting harder to find around here , the wineberries are pushing them out


----------

